# Investigation Interview



## swole (Jun 27, 2010)

This Monday I will be meeting with the brothers that were assigned to investigate me this Monday @ 6. Wish me luck!


----------



## JTM (Jun 27, 2010)

cool, have fun.


----------



## Papatom (Jun 27, 2010)

swole said:


> This Monday I will be meeting with the brothers that were assigned to investigate me this Monday @ 6. Wish me luck!


 Be yourself.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 27, 2010)

To echo the words of the other Brothers... "have fun & be your self"!

I am certain that you will not need any "luck", just be who you are as you are and you should be fine!


----------



## Benton (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'll parrot everyone and say be yourself. It's a much more relaxed and personable process than the intimidating term 'investigation' leads you to believe.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 28, 2010)

Swole, nothing to worry about, just be yourself (^; best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 1, 2010)

how did it go?


----------



## swole (Jul 1, 2010)

The interview went well. One of the brothers was super quiet. I guess he was the one assigned to observe body language lol. He didn't utter a word. I actually had to ask him questions so he could speak. I was comfortable and so was my wife. My kids kept peeking around the corner asking who are these strange men? lol. My wife offered them drinks but they were straight to the point. We had bought a snack plate from Walmart for them but they were so firm in the decline of the drinks and straight to the point that she was afraid of asking them in fear of being rude. I think it went well. There were a couple of times where it was awkwardly silent but it really couldn't be helped since they were dictating the pace of the interview. We exchanged some stories and explained why I wanted to become a Free Mason. And  that was really it. I don't know what kind of impression I made on them but I certainly was trying to be as friendly as possible since my wife sometimes tells me I look scary. Today is the stated meeting when they vote on my petition so I will know in a few days. Hopefully I made it. I am anxious in waiting for the result. I hope I make it.


----------



## Benton (Jul 1, 2010)

Good to hear. I know someone off the investigation committee called me the night they voted, then arranged a time to meet and talk about how we were going to proceed with first degree, etc. But that was just my lodge. I'm sure you'll find out soon, and I hope for the best for you!


----------



## swole (Jul 2, 2010)

dude, don't make me panic!!! lol


----------



## rhitland (Jul 2, 2010)

no worries swole, let me know when you get in maybe I could use it as an excuse to come down to Austin.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

swole said:


> The interview went well. One of the brothers was super quiet. I guess he was the one assigned to observe body language lol. He didn't utter a word. I actually had to ask him questions so he could speak. I was comfortable and so was my wife. My kids kept peeking around the corner asking who are these strange men? lol. *My wife offered them drinks but they were straight to the point.* *We had bought a snack plate from Walmart for them but they were so firm in the decline of the drinks and straight to the point that she was afraid of asking them in fear of being rude.* I think it went well. There were a couple of times where it was awkwardly silent but it really couldn't be helped since they were dictating the pace of the interview. We exchanged some stories and explained why I wanted to become a Free Mason. And  that was really it. I don't know what kind of impression I made on them but I certainly was trying to be as friendly as possible since my wife sometimes tells me I look scary. Today is the stated meeting when they vote on my petition so I will know in a few days. Hopefully I made it. I am anxious in waiting for the result. I hope I make it.



The same thing happened when I was interviewed.  My wife made tea and coffee (maybe some snacks) in the interest of proper hospitality (we are Deep South folks).  So, now when I go to interview someone, if offered I always accept it with much gratitude give.  That is also in the interest proper hospitality (respect), to the host.

Not sure if you are counting the days this way, but the lodge waits 30 days after you turned in your petition to vote.  Also, some lodges call right away some wait.


----------



## ppimaro (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't worry no news is good news. LOL I remember when they did my initial interview. I made it home from work before they got to the house. Had coffee and a appetizer tray set out for them, but was kinda late to my own interview. I thought that I had more time so I jumped in the shower seeing as how I just got off of work. Didn't want the brothers to think that I had bad hygiene but took to long in the shower and the wife had to come and knock on the door to tell me that they were there. I was just as worried as you thinking that my tardiness was gonna be a factor in the interview but now over a year later I am typing this to you as a MASTER MASON. lol it will be ok I am sure you will make it in no problems. Keep us updated on your journey brother. Best wishes to you and your future masonic path.


----------



## turtle (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Luck and congrats


----------



## swole (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry for not updating had a hectic week! I received an email last week saying that they got reports back and that they were favorable. They couldn't vote this past stated meeting so they are doing it on August 5th. Hopefully everything goes well. I will be at the new officer installation this Saturday with my kids. My wife has to work so that suck. I really wanted her to be there.


----------



## flttrainer (Jul 16, 2010)

Good to hear that Swole.


----------



## turtle (Jul 16, 2010)

Great news! Keep us posted


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Swole, anything new to report? (o:


----------



## Tjones (Aug 22, 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## swole (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry about not updating. The investigation was done and I waited unsure of the outcome. I started to get antsy about two weeks without hearing anything. I found a google calendar for the lodge I petitioned and sync it to my phone. I was watching the different events with no word. So I finally emailed the Secretary of the lodge asking him if i was in the right path and if there was something else i should be doing. He immediately replied letting me know that the investigation was favorable and everything was on track and they would vote on the next stated meeting. A couple of days after the stated meeting I received a call with a congrats! I was then instructed when to show up for the initiation and here I am now an EA! 

I started to get an idea towards the end that it was a go because I started to receive weekly emails so got got me a bit more antsy lol


----------

